

Evented Django part one: Socket.IO and gevent - codysoyland
http://codysoyland.com/2011/feb/6/evented-django-part-one-socketio-and-gevent/

======
andybak
Thank heaven for that. I thought I was going to have to write Javascript on
the server one day.

------
yuvadam
This will blend perfectly into an upcoming Django project of mine.

Glad to see more event'ed server implementations are coming up, not just from
the JS persuasion.

